# Corn experiment #2



## matts (Jun 13, 2010)

In search of a great corn roast method for a big festival this fall, I decided to try a "marinade" of corn to see if that would do anything.  When I say marinade, I mean marinade.  I made up two different flavored batches and soaked the whole husk corn in over night.  One batch was a basic combo of salt, sugar, Lawry's and apple juice.  The second batch included boiling up some of Jeff's Rib Rub and mixing with juice.  Put 3 ears of corn in each marinade and let soak in fridge over night.  They smelled great when I put them in the smoker this morning (the rib rub really smelled great) and cooked 3 hours at 225ish.  Upon tasting, I really didn't get any added flavor to the corn besides a hint here and there.  I never expected for the corn to be totally flavored with the marinade, but I did kinda figure that with an all night soak, I would get something extra at least.  But all and all the corn still turned out good and at least this time I was able to eat it.

My overall goal here is to cook up a BUNCH of corn easily and have it be something that stands out.  But besides having something external to put on the corn afterwards, I am running out of ideas.  I should have saved that JRR marinade and dipped the corn in it prior to eating.  hmmmmmmm


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry it didn't turn out quite the way you expected, but the theory sounded real good! Now you could get a tiny needle syringe and inject each kernal with marinade.......Nahhh that would take forever!! Oh well hope you come up with something that satisfies your quest for a better smoked corn.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Matt,

Why couldn't you just put some melted butter on the corn, then roll each ear in a dry rub to form a "corn rub crust".


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 13, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Why couldn't you just put some melted butter on the corn, then roll each ear in a dry rub to form a "corn rub crust".


Cheryl might be on to sumthin !!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 13, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Why couldn't you just put some melted butter on the corn, then roll each ear in a dry rub to form a "corn rub crust".


That would be real good, leave it to you to come up with something drool worthy!!


----------



## matts (Jun 13, 2010)

Ya, we are figuring on having a tub of melted butter that they can dip the corn in.  Maybe have to make up a batch of some special seasonings to sprinkle on as well.  Good thoughts.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 13, 2010)

Matt, I was actually thinking about putting the butter on and rolling them in the rub before you put them on the smoker to kinda cook the rub into the corn and form  a yummy crust. I'm gonna have to try that just to see if it will work.


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2010)

get a gallon of water add a cup of honey and 4 oz liquid crab boil. bring to a boil to dissolve the honey. let cool and marinate the corn over night. i use this to boil corn in so you may could par boil and let them soak untill you are ready to apply some smoke.


----------



## matts (Jun 13, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Matt, I was actually thinking about putting the butter on and rolling them in the rub before you put them on the smoker to kinda cook the rub into the corn and form  a yummy crust. I'm gonna have to try that just to see if it will work.


Are you talking about cooking the corn after the husks have removed?


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 13, 2010)

Why not do the same thing you did, but pull the husk back before marinating them?  Then the corn would be directly exposed to the marinades, and you can seal the husks back after you take them out of the marinade?


----------



## matts (Jun 13, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> Why not do the same thing you did, but pull the husk back before marinating them?  Then the corn would be directly exposed to the marinades, and you can seal the husks back after you take them out of the marinade?


I am sure that would work, but I will cooking a couple hundred or more.  I am all about making the best meal I can, but thats a bit more work than I want to do.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I have had problems in the past doing corn and we have some really good and sweet corn we got from the farmers market. Now I will give your method a try there Cheryl and see what happens. I'm also doing a bone in pork loin today too. Qview to follow.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 14, 2010)

What about just loosening up the silk end a little, or maybe slightly preferating the husks?


----------



## eman (Jun 14, 2010)

IMHO, I don't believe that without opening the ears up that you are going to get much xtra flavoring on / in the corn. After all the silk / husk keeps the weather out. (doesn't work worth a darn for coons and deer.)


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

The corn kernels aren't being flavored directly from the marinade.  Any flavor will be leached in from the cob.  The kernel itself is a sealed "container" such that it remains sterile [from the outside environment].  The best bet would be to use a rub or ensure the husk stays moist with the marinade (throughout the smoke).

I suppose you may get more flavor in the kernel if you inject the cob.  It certainly would work better than soaking the entire cob.


----------



## matts (Jun 14, 2010)

eman said:


> IMHO, I don't believe that without opening the ears up that you are going to get much xtra flavoring on / in the corn. After all the silk / husk keeps the weather out. (doesn't work worth a darn for coons and deer.)


I am thinking the same thing.  Mother Nature did a good job sealing these things up.  We will just have to work on something to put on the corn after the cook.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 14, 2010)

That's why I mentioned preforating the husks to allow it to soak in the marinade better?


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 14, 2010)

if the kernels get there juice/flavor from within, how bout cutting bout 1/2" of cob from each end of the ear while still in the husk....but use cotton butcher's string to tie off each end to hold the husk on before putting them in what ever marinade of choice, then toss in the smoker....with the ends cut off/open the smoke flavor may get in there too, hmmmm i'll have to try this myself now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...........bob

....


----------

